# Canadian Combat Divers Ensuring Op Readiness



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2011)

I think this is a great article that explains the CF's use of divers and some of their capabilities.  I like this quote particularly.



> “Besides combat divers, there are four categories of divers in the Canadian Forces: *clearance divers, ship’s-team divers, port inspection divers and divers assigned to search and rescue operations*,” said Warrant Officer David Proulx, a senior diver with 5 CER.





> *Exercise ensures divers always ready to deploy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Oct 21, 2011)

Good article, nice to see they're focusing largely on civil emergencies/related missions. Since we're on the topic of CF divers, thought I'd add two recent pictures of them during an exercise.


----------

